# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Nhờ tư vấn về DIY máy tiện CNC

## anhcos

Mình đang lên kế hoạch diy một em máy tiện CNC, vốn ban đầu là xác một máy tiện của VN.



*Tình trạng em nó như sau:* 
- trục chính và gá mâm cặp vẫn còn xài tốt, hộp số thì chưa tháo ra nên chưa rõ tình trạng thế nào.
- chiều dài băng khoảng 0.8m, bề mặt bị xước nhiều chỗ.
- rãnh mang cá bàn chạy trục Y vẫn còn xài tốt, vitme xy không còn dùng được.

*Yêu cầu:*
- gia công được sắt
- chạy ren
- thay dao với bàn kẹp dao có từ 4~6 công cụ có cả gá kẹp khoan.

Giờ đang giai đoạn thiết kế sơ bộ nên cần các bác tư vấn về một số vấn đề sau về phần cơ khí:
- Về động cơ sẽ sử dụng servo, công suất cỡ bao nhiêu, có cần hộp số của nó nữa không?
- Băng trượt trục X sẽ phay rãnh để đặt ray bản 25 + vitme bi có được không hay vẫn giữ nguyên băng của nó.
- trục Y thì giữ nguyên rãnh mang cá và dùng vitme bi. 

*Về bàn kẹp dao thay dao, có một số mẫu sau:*
1. 
Loại này đặt lên một bộ bánh vít trục vít và con cóc hãm, dùng được 4 dao, nhưng khá khó khi gắn đầu kẹp mũi khoan.

2.  
Loại này gắn được 6 dao kể cả mũi khoan nhưng phải chế/mua cũ các bộ gá dao đơn.

3. 
Loại này quá ngon, nhưng chỉ cần 6 chỗ gắn dao là đủ. Chỉ có gắn mũi khoan là cần đồ gá còn dao tiện thì không cần lắm.
Loại này cũng "không/khó" tiện lỗ được.
_(Số 1 đang có sẵn, còn hình chụp em số 2 và 3 là từ bãi rã CNC)_

Kiểu số 1 dùng cơ cấu con cóc để hãm bàn dao, còn đối với kiểu số 2 và 3 thì có cơ cấu cơ khí nào để hãm lại hay phải dùng khí nén. Cơ cấu khí nén như thế nào các bác tư vấn dùm nhé, mình chưa dùng khí nén bao giờ nên mù tịt.

Sơ bộ thế đã... chờ ý kiến của mấy bác rồi tính tiếp...  :Big Grin:

----------


## biết tuốt

cah này kiếm được xác máy ở đâu vậy? có ở hà nội k bác?

----------


## ít nói

> cah này kiếm được xác máy ở đâu vậy? có ở hà nội k bác?


Hn rất nhiều pác qua chỗ cuối đường xuân thủy đến đoạn cầu rẽ trái . nhìn cái bãi vô cùng đồ sộ tuy nhiên chỉ còn xác.

----------


## nhatson

em vote thêm bàn dao kiểu này ah

----------

anhcos

----------


## biết tuốt

> Hn rất nhiều pác qua chỗ cuối đường xuân thủy đến đoạn cầu rẽ trái . nhìn cái bãi vô cùng đồ sộ tuy nhiên chỉ còn xác.


chỗ đó chuẩn bị lên thái nguyên bác ơi

----------


## ít nói

Nhiều thứ ngon gớm đó.

----------


## nhatson

> Nhiều thứ ngon gớm đó.


cụ toàn sưu tầm có xài đâu mà dụ dỗ là ngon  :Smile:

----------


## quanghung108

> em vote thêm bàn dao kiểu này ah



em cũng vote cho kiểu offset này,gá được cả đầu khoan lên cũng được nữa  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## anhcos

> em vote thêm bàn dao kiểu này ah


Kiểu này sao mà đổi dao được nhỉ, có phải nó giống như cái máy tiện của bác post mấy hôm trước không?

----------


## nhatson

> Kiểu này sao mà đổi dao được nhỉ, có phải nó giống như cái máy tiện của bác post mấy hôm trước không?


tương tự con máy nhà em, cái này của tormach USA, em lấy hình này cho tiêu chuẫn ( máy bán ra đầu 2014 >> công nghệ hiện tại, con của em cũ ràoi 1990 thế hệ cũ ko dám lấy làm tiêu chuẩn)

đổi dao kiểu tools offset

vận hành



cách offset dao trên mach3

----------

anhcos

----------


## nhatson

về thay dao turret, em thấy họ diy thế này










more
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/bencht...ilt-lathe.html

----------

anhcos, duonghoang

----------


## ít nói

> cụ toàn sưu tầm có xài đâu mà dụ dỗ là ngon


Cái này thì đúng tim đen. Ko xài mấy . chắc vì chưa có mục đích rõ ràng

----------


## nhatson

> Cái này thì đúng tim đen. Ko xài mấy . chắc vì chưa có mục đích rõ ràng



haha, cụ bệnh giống em thì có, thik sờ ko thik sài
 :Smile:

----------

ít nói

----------


## Nam CNC

Công nhận cha Linh này đúng tàng kinh các, cái gì cũng lưu lại hết từ cơ khí đến điện tử , em tạm thời giảm spam lại cho bác hướng dẫn chỉ dẫn anh em leo lên hàng thứ nhất nhé heheheh Khâm phục bác.

Ở nhà mua đồ lẫn mấy cái sensor , mà thiếu cái gương , thôi thì hôm nào đi ngang quăng cho bác hết để nghiên cứu và sưu tầm nhé .

Anhcos cứ mạnh dạn làm máy đi, em thấy kiểu offset là dễ chơi , chứ kiểu xoay dao thì phức tạp cơ cấu hơn đó.... mà anh thì thiếu máy móc chế cháo, thình thoảng anh lên Thanh Hùng Ao Đôi sẽ kiếm được thứ anh cần nhé.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

em là con mọt intecnet đó mà, em gucgo nhanh lắm  :Smile: 
cũng 1 thời gian guc go để khôi phục lại con máy tiện của em

----------


## anhcos

Tks cụ nhatson, quyết định làm theo kiểu offset dao, vừa xài được dao tiện ngoài, tiện lỗ và khoan. Cơ cấu đơn giản, xem đoạn video xong thấy sáng hẳn.

Còn về phần động cơ thì thế nào nhỉ, mình nên dùng hộp số của nó hay chỉ khóa chết ở 1 tốc độ. Nếu mình thay đổi tốc độ thì trong mach3 tùy chỉnh phần nào nhỉ, nếu là tục A thì dùng thế nào chuyển cho nhanh nhất?

@NamCNC: bên bãi Q.8 họ có tháo một số thiết bị quang, có mấy gương phẳng nhỏ rất tốt, chả biết có dùng được không?

----------


## terminaterx300

> em vote thêm bàn dao kiểu này ah


cái này gọi là kiểu bàn sàng, 
lợi thế là dễ chế, tốc độ thay dao nhanh, giống như máy khoan taro dùng mâm xoay ngay trên trục chính
nhược là số lượng dao tỵ lệ nghịch với đường kính gia công, càng nhiều dao thì fi tiện dc càng nhỏ

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## nhatson

> Tks cụ nhatson, quyết định làm theo kiểu offset dao, vừa xài được dao tiện ngoài, tiện lỗ và khoan. Cơ cấu đơn giản, xem đoạn video xong thấy sáng hẳn.
> 
> Còn về phần động cơ thì thế nào nhỉ, mình nên dùng hộp số của nó hay chỉ khóa chết ở 1 tốc độ. Nếu mình thay đổi tốc độ thì trong mach3 tùy chỉnh phần nào nhỉ, nếu là tục A thì dùng thế nào chuyển cho nhanh nhất?
> 
> @NamCNC: bên bãi Q.8 họ có tháo một số thiết bị quang, có mấy gương phẳng nhỏ rất tốt, chả biết có dùng được không?



mục thứ 2 em đọc ko hiểu lắm

----------


## anhcos

> mục thứ 2 em đọc ko hiểu lắm


Thì thấy cụ Nam kêu thiếu cái gương, mà gương tháo máy quang thì rất chuẩn, mình cũng thửa được 2 cái rồi...

----------


## nhatson

Còn về phần động cơ thì thế nào nhỉ, mình nên dùng hộp số của nó hay chỉ khóa chết ở 1 tốc độ. Nếu mình thay đổi tốc độ thì trong mach3 tùy chỉnh phần nào nhỉ, nếu là tục A thì dùng thế nào chuyển cho nhanh nhất?

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/25...#ixzz3E32iufzt

vấn đề này cơ ah

----------


## anhcos

Thôi bác nhatson, nếu mua được em servo đủ mạnh thì khỏi dùng tới hộp số nữa, cho đỡ mệt.

----------


## anhcos

Trong khi chờ đợi, làm đỡ em này để thỏa cơn nghiền cái đã, tiện nhôm khá ngon mấy bác, nhưng sắt thì rất vất vả.
Kết hợp với CNC thành con tiện CNC làm ba cái nhỏ nhỏ chơi:

----------

biết tuốt, culitruong, duonghoang, nhatson

----------


## duonghoang

Anh để cán dao ngắn lại một chút thì sẽ đỡ rung và bề mặt gia công đẹp hơn đc tí đó anh.

----------

anhcos, biết tuốt, nhatson

----------


## CKD

> Còn về phần động cơ thì thế nào nhỉ, mình nên dùng hộp số của nó hay chỉ khóa chết ở 1 tốc độ. Nếu mình thay đổi tốc độ thì trong mach3 tùy chỉnh phần nào nhỉ, nếu là tục A thì dùng thế nào chuyển cho nhanh nhất?
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/25...#ixzz3E32iufzt
> 
> vấn đề này cơ ah


Vụ này Mach3 cho mình can thiệp và có nhiều tùy chọn.
- Nếu dùng với hộp số thì mach3 có Spindle buley. Thay đổi tỷ số truyền.. theo cách này thì ưu điểm là moment sẽ tăng khi spindle chạy tốc độ chậm (cả dùng motor thường hoặc servo). Cũng có thể dùng hồi tiếp (index) để kết hợp với PID có sẵn trên mach3 để ổn tốc.
- Nếu chơi servo là motor dẫn động trục chính thì càng đơn giản hơn. Do motor có đặc tuyến moment đều gần như trên toàn dải tốc độ nên có thể đấu cho chạy thẳng. Ngoài ra lúc ấy có thể điều khiển bằng nhiều cách lắm.
--- Đơn giản nhất vẫn là set servo chạy theo kiểu speed rồi điều khiển kiểu analog giống mấy cái VFD, tín hiệu encoder có thể trích tín hiệu Z hồi tiếp về Mach3 (index), lúc này mach3 cho phép dùng PID để có thể ổn định tốc độ ở mức cao nhất có thể.
--- Cách nữa là điều khiển trục chính bằng step/dir.. cái này thì để đạt max speed 3000rpm, thì phải dùng electronic gear để giảm độ phân giải trên servo xuống. Cách này thì không cần index mà vẫn ổn định được tốc độ.
--- Cách nữa là dùng truyền thông RS232 để control. Cách này cũng có thể áp dụng với VFD.

----------

anhcos

----------


## CKD

Nếu không đặt mục đích cao (tiện ren.. hoặc ổn định chế độ cắt- G96/99 gì đó, mấy thì quên mất rồi) thì không cần phải hồi tiếp.
Muốn tiện ren (thread) thì tối thiểu phải có index thì mới khá chính xác. Chạy được chế độ step/dir hoặc tinh chỉnh PID thì cần tốt hơn nữa.

----------


## CKD

Với mach3 thì hình như G94/G95 (feed rate mode) thì phải. Hiểu nôm na là khi tiện cần gần tâm thì spindle speed càng tăng để ổn định tốc độ cắt.

----------

anhcos, nhatson

----------


## anhcos

Mình muốn mua một cái mâm cặp D chừng >= 200, tính mua mới ở Tùng ngũ kim mà mắc quá, đồ Đài loan còn mắc hơn. Mâm cũ của Nhật thì giá cao nhưng phải biết lựa.

Mấy bác có chỗ nào bán mâm cặp ngon chỉ cho mình với để tết này rảnh rỗi khởi động cái máy tiện cho vui.

----------


## diy1102

> Trong khi chờ đợi, làm đỡ em này để thỏa cơn nghiền cái đã, tiện nhôm khá ngon mấy bác, nhưng sắt thì rất vất vả.
> Kết hợp với CNC thành con tiện CNC làm ba cái nhỏ nhỏ chơi:


Con động cơ kéo cái đầu cắt làm spin có hệ thống tản nhiệt hơi bị khủng đấy ạ. Bác kéo bằng đc gì và tốc độ spin đc bao nhiêu prm vậy ạ.
ps: cái đầu cắt của bác giống của em.

----------


## Luyến

> Mình muốn mua một cái mâm cặp D chừng >= 200, tính mua mới ở Tùng ngũ kim mà mắc quá, đồ Đài loan còn mắc hơn. Mâm cũ của Nhật thì giá cao nhưng phải biết lựa.
> 
> Mấy bác có chỗ nào bán mâm cặp ngon chỉ cho mình với để tết này rảnh rỗi khởi động cái máy tiện cho vui.


Bác thử hỏi bên bãi quận 8 Xem em thấy có mấy cái mâm cỡ 200 -300 từ năm ngoái năm nay vẫn còn. bên đó có cái eto To đùng ngã ngửa em thích quá mà ko thể bê về được  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhcos

> Con động cơ kéo cái đầu cắt làm spin có hệ thống tản nhiệt hơi bị khủng đấy ạ. Bác kéo bằng đc gì và tốc độ spin đc bao nhiêu prm vậy ạ.
> ps: cái đầu cắt của bác giống của em.


Cái đó động cơ DC 110v có bộ điều chỉnh tốc độ nhưng mình chả biết tốc độ bao nhiêu cả, cứ chỉnh nhanh chậm cho vui là chính, cắt nhôm ngon lành.  Cái đầu cắt thì do NamCNC chỉ chỗ mua nên cùng một lò, của bác gắn cái đầu collet, còn của mình chơi cái đầu khoan cũ của nhựt bổn xài ngon. Tản nhiệt thì chơi nước máy cho khỏe.




> Bác thử hỏi bên bãi quận 8 Xem em thấy có mấy cái mâm cỡ 200 -300 từ năm ngoái năm nay vẫn còn. bên đó có cái eto To đùng ngã ngửa em thích quá mà ko thể bê về được


Qua tết mà xúc được con máy của Luyến thì ngon, còn không sẽ đi tìm mua 1 em còn chạy tốt để xài. Vì diy máy tiện khó hơn, nhất là khi gia công các chi tiết lắp ghép sẽ thấy ngay. Cái khung máy tiện cũ này sẽ dùng làm sườn cho con C-frame, tha hồ cứng vững.

----------

Luyến

----------


## anhcos

Hôm qua mới đi bãi mua được con này Dmax 300, Lmax 550, kích thước 1600x500 vừa gọn trong cái góc xó nhà.
Giá 24tr trông được không mấy bác (đường nào thì cũng đã mua rồi, he he).

Về vọc vẹc chán rồi độ CNC cũng không muộn.

----------

duonghoang, Luyến, ppgas

----------


## cnclaivung

e cũng kết con như này quá, hôm nọ hỏi nó hét em 30 củ, phí ship 5củ , em dọt mất dép :Frown: , con này độ cnc hết bài..

----------


## anhcos

Chuyển nhà, không mang theo được nên bán lại cho bác nào cần, giá 22tr.
Máy đang để tại nhà sau lưng Suối Tiên Q.9.

Dmax 330, chiều dài chống tấm 550mm.
Máy 3 pha nhưng đấu lại để dùng 2 pha, vừa rồi chuột cắn dây nên chỉ quay đựơc chiều thuận. 
Bác nào rành tí điện là đấu là được ngay. Bàn trượt ngang rơ nhẹ.

Một số hình ảnh của máy:

----------

